
Electric drive spooks Japan auto executives - uniclaude
https://www.ft.com/content/fd6ee5bc-b00d-11e6-9c37-5787335499a0
======
noahmbarr
If there is even a 10-20% chance of electric being the next big thing,
Toyota's lack of investment might deliver another Sony-sized lesson...

I don't see how Toyota CANNOT take this seriously, if nothing else than as a
giant hedge.

